# Devastating precision



## japperrrr (Apr 20, 2011)

After considering what to do for a long time I finally started working on this project. And I must say that, although I am listening to this speakers for a few days now, I am still very impressed by the accuracy of the sound they produce. They also play very loud without distortion:





As the project started I aimed at getting sound to be produced very detailed and yet very loud. In most cases these two won't come together, so I had to look for some really powerful gear

In a month or two I had everything collected and I was ready to start building:
- two Dayton Audio H12RW waveguides
- two B&C ED250 250 compression drivers
- two Beyma 12P80Nd midwoofers
- two FaitalPRO 18HP1040 subwoofers

Of course everything had to be powered so I bought an active cross-over and a bunch of amplifiers:
- Behringer DCX2496
- NAD T763
- NAD 214
- NAD 214
- JB Systems PS1000

The signal starts comes in at the T763 after which I use the pre-out and send it to the DCX2496. From there the low goes to the PS1000, the mid goes to both the 214's (which are bridged) and the high goes back to the main-in of the T763. This gives me more than enough power for the tweeters, 240W/ch for the mids(101dB 2.83v @ 1m) and 650W/ch for the subs(99dB 2.83v @ 1m). I also used the built in EQ of my DCX to create a flat frequency response from 20Hz to 20000Hz, which worked quite well.

When I first turned on the speakers I was just blown away by the quality of the sound, and when I opened the volume gain I was again blow away by the impressive sound output.

Maybe it is interesting how much money I spent on this project since I live in the Netherlands and everything is way more expensive here: €3000,- which is about the same as $4000... :whistling:

After all, I think I am lucky to have such speakers at the age of 18. I love LOVE em :bigsmile:

Photo's from the building process can be found here:
http://photobucket.com/devastatingprecision/

And uhhm:


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Pro drivers and active amplifications....... That's the way to get high SPLs and quality! 

Nice.


----------



## japperrrr (Apr 20, 2011)

Zeitgeist said:


> Pro drivers and active amplifications....... That's the way to get high SPLs and quality!
> 
> Nice.


Thanks


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Good looking speakers. Glad they have surpassed your expectations that's great.:T


----------

